# Tow bars



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has fitted a tow bar to a newish Rapido.
Called in to the Witter factory and was told the all Motorhomes post 2012 had to have type approved tow bars fitted and they do not supply Rapido ones . Does anyone in the UK supply type approved bars for the low floor 909Df or similar model?

Thanks in advance 

Wyn


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You could try PWS Engineering in Poole.

I know they do type approved bars for Autotrail motorhomes. The website shows that they have done Rapido towbars in the past so hopefully they do a type approved one now.

http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Notice you are based in Anglesey, Towtal in Stoke on Trent fitted my tow bar to both the Autotrail [2012] and Burstner [2015], might be worth giving them a try.

Ian


----------

